# Shit Furries Say



## CinnamonApples (Feb 12, 2012)

To join the bandwagon of "shit such-and-such says," here's the all new Shit Furries Say!!  http://bit.ly/wfzfDt


----------



## Xenke (Feb 12, 2012)

BORING.

You tried to jump on the bandwagon and landed face first in horse droppings, I'm sure.


----------



## Cain (Feb 12, 2012)

You can't promote your work on this site.

Try again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, this meme is more overdone than the arrow to the knee meme.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 12, 2012)

I am very confused.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

Should probably be in Lynx Plox. Ugh fuck I hate that stupid name.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Ugh fuck I hate that stupid name.


^It's funny how on-topic this is 

But yeah nobody cares. 
Then again, this IS the den, so...


----------



## Prisma_Lin (Feb 12, 2012)

It wasn't that bad


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2012)

I couldn't be arsed to watch further than the first sentence.


----------



## Sar (Feb 12, 2012)

Well done. You have made a new meme that we will all admire.

Fucking >:V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2012)

Prisma_Lin said:


> It wasn't that bad





I dont know you any more >:V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 12, 2012)

I watched this and it wasn't even that funny, my skin kinda crawled though.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 12, 2012)

It could have been better, but it was worth a giggle.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 26, 2012)

I laughed at one line.


----------

